# How to upgrade from 2.3 Global to 2.5 Global?



## lapinbleu007 (May 24, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I just found out today that the 2.5 firmware is just about out for the masses. How would I go about upgrading my 2.3.3 Kindle US to 2.5? From what I read, I can't go straight to 2.5, I'll need to upgrade to 2.3.3 and then I'll be able to go to 2.5.

On top of this, I find that Amazon no longer have a manual link for the 2.3.3 update on their site. What gives?

If you are wondering, I've switched on the whispernet to try to update my kindle but the "Update your Kindle" is always disabled. Fyi : I didn't install any hacks.

Thanks a bunch,
Chris H

Edit: I just found the global 2.3.3 firmware version here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24085.msg452548.html#msg452548

After I apply this, I'll be in the same boat as most people. It's a shame that I had to leave the Amazon site to get this update. :-(


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's nothing you can do at the moment to upgrade to v2.5. It isn't yet available for manual download and only a relatively small number of people have got it automatically. Everyone else is supposed to get it "late May".

I don't know of any reason why being on v2.3 would stop you from going to v2.5, but if you wanted to, you could download v2.3.3 from somewhere here on KB - you just need to search for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the links to the 2.3.3 update files.

Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle (Global Wireless)
Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)


----------



## lapinbleu007 (May 24, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> There's nothing you can do at the moment to upgrade to v2.5. It isn't yet available for manual download and only a relatively small number of people have got it automatically. Everyone else is supposed to get it "late May".
> 
> I don't know of any reason why being on v2.3 would stop you from going to v2.5, but if you wanted to, you could download v2.3.3 from somewhere here on KB - you just need to search for it.


Thanks. I've read that some users had trouble going directly from 2.3 to 2.5. I found and updated my Kindle 2i for 2.3.3. So now I should be fine for the OTA download. 

Cheers,
Chris


----------

